# X11 und 2 Monitore

## November Rain

Hi,

ich habe seit gestern einen neuen Monitor und den auch in mein System eingebunden, dank Nvidiatreiber gings ja flotter als unter Windows. Beide Geräte zeigen nun einen X-Screen an, das ist zwar schon mal ein Anfang aber leider recht unpraktisch da man nur schwer Interagieren kann. Soweit ich das gesehen hab ist lediglich der Desktop synchron. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann man den zweiten Monitor als Arbeitsfläche in den Screen des ersten bringen ?

Beispiel:

Arbeitsfläche 1: Monitor1

Arbeitsfläche 2: Monitor2 <- hier den zweiten Monitor einfügen

Arbeitsfläche 3: Monitor1

Arbeitsfläche 4: Monitor1

Danke schonmal für eure Mühen.

----------

## schotter

Schnapp dir am einfachsten 

```
media-video/nvidia-settings
```

Das erstellt dir eine xorg.conf nach deinen Wünschen.

----------

## November Rain

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> ... dank Nvidiatreiber gings ja flotter als unter Windows....

 

Habe ich bereits getan, aber eine Möglichkeit beide Monitore in einen Arbeitsbereich zu fassen habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

----------

## musv

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> Meine Frage ist jetzt, kann man den zweiten Monitor als Arbeitsfläche in den Screen des ersten bringen ?
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> Arbeitsfläche 1: Monitor1
> ...

 

Daß was du willst, betrifft den Windowmanager / Desktopmanager. Daß was du einstellen mußt, betrifft die xorg.conf. 

Ich vermute mal anhand von "Arbeitsfläche X", daß du entweder KDE oder Gnome verwendest. Ist aber auch egal. Wäre mir neu, wenn das so funktionieren würde.

Im Dual-/Mehrmonitorbetrieb hast du die 3 klassischen Möglichkeiten:

1. Xinerama:

Der aktuelle Desktop wird auf den 2. Monitor ausgedeht. D.h. eine Arbeitsfläche ist dann z.B. statt 1600x1200 eben 3200x1200 Pixel breit. Wenn du die virtuellen Arbeitsflächen umschaltest, werden die sowohl links als auch rechts umgeschaltet. War zumindest bei mir so, als ich mal ganz kurz Xinerama angetestet hab. Im Grunde genommen, kommt diese Einstellung am ehesten dem gleich, was Windows im Dual-Monitorbetrieb macht. Nur eben, daß Windows standardmäßig keine virtuellen Arbeitsflächen besitzt.

Vorteil: Du kannst die Fenster vom linken auf den rechten und umgekehrt schieben.

Nachteil: Du kannst die Monitor nicht unterschiedliche ansteuern, d.h. im linken die Arbeitsfläche umschalten, ohne das Bild im rechten Monitor beizubehalten.

Um Xinerama zu benutzen, mußt du das Use-Flag Xinerama setzen und in der xorg.conf Xinerama beim Server-Layout eintragen (und noch bissel mehr, was ich aber nicht genau weiß, da ich kein Xinerama nutz)

2. 2 Screens

Hier hättest du in Deinem Fall links 4 Arbeitsflächen und rechts 4 Arbeitsflächen. Schaltest du links um, bleibt rechts alles gleich. Umgekehrt ebenfalls. Die Einstellung benutz ich unter Enlightenment. Hab da auf jedem Monitor 16 virtuelle Arbeitsflächen. 

Vorteil: Du kannst auf den Monitoren einzeln navigieren, ohne den jeweils anderen Monitor zu beeinflussen. Finde ich äußerst praktisch zum Arbeiten.

Nachteil: Du kannst ein Fenster vom einen Monitor nicht auf den anderen schieben.

Zur Installation setzt du in der xorg.conf 2 Screen-Sections und 2 Device-Sections.

3. 2 X-Server

In dem Fall startest du 2 eigentständige X-Server. Einer wird standardmäßig auf Konsole 7 gelegt, der andere auf Konsole 8. Auch hier agierst du mit beiden Monitoren selbständig.

Vorteil: Du kannst mit STRG+ALT-F7 / STRG+ALT+F8 zwischen den Monitoren hin- und herwechseln. Brauchst also nicht zwangsläufig 'ne Maus. 

Nachteil: Du mußt zum Wechseln die Tastatur benutzen. Einfach den Mauszeiger vom einen Monitor auf den anderen schieben, geht nicht. Ebenso kannst du keine Fenster rüberschieben.

----------

## November Rain

Hallo,

ich verwende XFCE aber die Begriffe sind mir von Gnome und KDE noch bekannt. Momentan hab ich die 2. Version die du darstellst. Links den 19 " und rechts davon einen 24". Beide werden mit XFCE hochgefahren und zeigen Standardmäßig den Desktop an(kann aber Eigenschaften wie den Hintergrund seperat steuern). Das Blöde dabei ist das der 19er mehr als Hilfsmonitor dient. ich kann zwar auf ihn arbeiten aber sobald ich eine Anwendung starte wird sie in den meisten fällen auf den 24er geöffnet. 

Die momentane Konfiguration ist also recht sinnlos sofern ich nicht vorhab den zweiten Bildschrim als bashconsole zu verwenden da fast alle Anwendungen auf den ersten geschoben werden. Ich vermute aber mal das meine momentane Einstellung die richtige ist um das zu erreichen was ich will. 2 Monitore die sich die Arbeitsflächen teilen. Nur wie bring ich das Zustande, ich hab bis vor ein paar Tagen compiz fusion als WM benutzt aber dieser hat aus einen anderen Grund den Dienst verweigert. Als Aushilfs-WM läuft momentan Metacity.

----------

## musv

 *November Rain wrote:*   

>  Das Blöde dabei ist das der 19er mehr als Hilfsmonitor dient. ich kann zwar auf ihn arbeiten aber sobald ich eine Anwendung starte wird sie in den meisten fällen auf den 24er geöffnet. 

 

Also das ist jetzt bissel merkwürdig. Gut ich kenn mich mit xfce nicht aus. Im Enlightenment funktioniert das so:

Wenn ich auf die linke Maustaste drück, erscheint bei mir auf dem Monitor, auf dem ich mich befinde, das Programmenü. Und auf diesem Monitor wird dann auch die Anwendung gestartet. Könnte sein, daß xfce damit nicht klarkommt und alles auf dem ersten Monitor starten will. Als ich mir vor einigen Jahren einen 2. Monitor zugelegt hatte, bin ich von Kahakai auf Enlightenment umgestiegen, da Kahakai sowieso tot war und außerdem nicht mit 2 Monitoren klar kam. 

Was anderes ist das, wenn ich jetzt z.B. im ICQ auf einen Link drück oder im Opera auf einen E-Mail-Link klick. In diesen Fällen wird dann automatisch die jeweilige Anwendung immer auf dem ersten Monitor geöffnet. Falls das Dein Problem sein sollte, das kannst du ändern, in dem du die Display-Variable setzt.

Also z.B. Opera (egal von wo aus) auf dem 2. Monitor starten:

```
env DISPLAY=:0.1 opera
```

Enlightenment funktioniert allerdings nicht mit Compiz Fusion oder Beryl.

----------

## November Rain

Inzwischen hab ichs n wenig Entschärfen können. Die Leisten werden nicht automatisch erzeugt aber man kann sie manuell auf den Monitor erstellen. Anwendungen werden jetzt auch in dem Monitor gestartet auf dem sie aufgerufen wurden. Nur schade das es halt nicht möglich ist zu interagieren(z.b. fenster von einen monitor auf den anderen verschieben).

----------

## Inte

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> Nur schade das es halt nicht möglich ist zu interagieren(z.b. fenster von einen monitor auf den anderen verschieben).

 Dazu musst Du Xinerama konfigurieren. Ansonsten hast Du zwei unabhängige Sessions laufen, die nicht miteinander interagieren können.

Also xinerama in die /etc/make.conf eintragen, emerge -avuDN world, und die /etc/X11/xorg.conf anpassen.

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "BENQ_FP937s+-0"

    DisplaySize 400 300

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "BENQ_FP937s+-1"

    DisplaySize 400 300

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Screen 0

    Identifier  "Matrox_P650-0"

    Driver      "mtx"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Screen 1

    Identifier  "Matrox_P650-1"

    Driver      "mtx"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Default Screen"

    Device      "Matrox_P650-0"

    Monitor     "BENQ_FP937s+-0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Second Screen"

    Device      "Matrox_P650-1"

    Monitor     "BENQ_FP937s+-1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "Xinerama" "True" 

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "DefaultLayout"

    Screen 0 "Default Screen"

    Screen 1 "Second Screen" RightOf "Default Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Du musst nur noch den Treiber mtx durch nvidia ersetzen und die BusID anpassen; dann sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## November Rain

Erzeugt Xinerama nicht einen großen Desktop aus beiden Monitoren? 

Wie gesagt, es gibt ja Ansätze einer Interaktion(z.B. Zwischenablage) aber nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt.

----------

## Inte

Nein, das ist der "Merged Screen". Beim maximieren von Fenstern zieht es sich über beide Desktops.

Xinerama hingegen lässt die Maximierung auf einem der beiden Monitore zu. Außerdem kannst Du Fenster zwischen beiden hin- und herziehen.

In beiden Fällen hast Du einen X-Server laufen und nicht zwei.

Am Beispiel der Taskleiste:

MergedScreen ... eine Taskleiste, die über beide Bildschirme geht.

Xinerama ... eine Taskleiste, die sich auf dem linken oder rechten Monitor befindet. Eine zusätzliche Leiste kannst Du natürlich einrichten.

Das Youtube-Beispiel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCrpu0egr9o

Bei 2.30min siehst Du, dass er

a) das Fenster von der Mitte nach rechts verschieben kann (Xinerama)

b) das Fenster nicht von der Mitte nach links verschieben kann (zwei versch. X-Server)

----------

## November Rain

Hört sich schonmal sehr Interessant an. Werd das heute Abend direkt mal ausprobieren, danke für die Tipps  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

Der nvidia-Treiber bringt twinview mit, was das gleiche wie xinerama macht, aber performanter: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/nvidia#tvinview

----------

## musv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Der nvidia-Treiber bringt twinview mit, was das gleiche wie xinerama macht, aber performanter: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/nvidia#tvinview

 

Nein, twinview macht nicht das gleiche wie xinerama.

Wenn du mal bissel nach oben scrollst, wo ich die 3 Varianten für den Multimonitorbetrieb beschrieben hab, kannst du das auch nachlesen.

Twinview von nvidia ist Variante 2. Das benutz ich nämlich, und das ist demzufolge auch in meiner xorg.conf aktiviert. Und wie ich da bereits geschrieben hatte, hast du mit der Variante 2 Screens bei einem laufenden X-Server. D.h. Fenster vom linken Monitor auf den rechten ist nicht. 

Und das ist der Unterschied zu Xinerama, denn damit kannst du die Fenster hin- und herschieben. 

Soweit ich Xinerama mal kurz angetestet hab, erzeugt es einen großen Desktop aus den 2 Bildschirmen. Das Besondere daran ist aber, daß Programme im Vollbild oder beim Maximieren nur auf einem Monitor werden. Ich weiß nicht, wie KDE und Gnome das handhaben, aber wenn du die kleineren Windowmanager benutzt, dann ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich, daß das Hintergrundbild über beide Monitore breitgezogen wird. 

Probier halt einfach mal die 3 Varianten aus. Soviel Konfigurationsaufwand ist das nicht.

----------

## November Rain

Hab ich bereits, bin von keiner so recht begeistert. 

Am sinnvollsten erscheint mir noch die Methode mit 2 Screens da ich nicht permanent 2 Monitore verwende sondern nur auslagere wenn ich am großen keinen Platz mehr finde. Fehlt halt der Support die Fenster zu verschieben, aber damit kann ich wohl leben. Ich nutze momentan XFCE mit Compiz-Fusion was einen recht annehmbaren Support von 2 Screens hat. Kämpfe aber auch mit dem Bug von X-org 1.4 das er die Maus auf den Mainscreen einfängt und man den anderen Quasi nicht nutzen kann.

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Der nvidia-Treiber bringt twinview mit, was das gleiche wie xinerama macht, aber performanter: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/nvidia#tvinview 
> 
> Twinview von nvidia ist Variante 2. Das benutz ich nämlich, und das ist demzufolge auch in meiner xorg.conf aktiviert. Und wie ich da bereits geschrieben hatte, hast du mit der Variante 2 Screens bei einem laufenden X-Server. D.h. Fenster vom linken Monitor auf den rechten ist nicht. 
> 
> 

 

Also Twinview ist definitiv Variante 1. Ich kenne einige, die Twinview wie ich benutzen und wir können Fenster hier hin- und herschieben, wie wir wollen.  :Smile: 

Edith: 1000. Beitrag  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also Twinview ist definitiv Variante 1. Ich kenne einige, die Twinview wie ich benutzen und wir können Fenster hier hin- und herschieben, wie wir wollen. 
> 
> Edith: 1000. Beitrag 

 

Bei mir geht's nicht. Einigen wir uns darauf, daß man TwinView und Xinerama zusammen benutzen kann? Zumindest erscheint mir das logisch. Könnte eventuell noch davon abhängen, wie die Screens in der xorg.conf definiert sind. 

PS: 1004 Beiträge  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

http://rafb.net/p/5rFzVg98.html xorg.conf

http://www.misterjack.de/images/twinview.jpg

Und USE="xinerama" ist auch gesetzt.

Imo gibt es Probleme, wenn man versucht, Xinerama und Twinview gemeinsam zu benutzen.

----------

## musv

Danke erstmal für die Erleuchtung. Hab wieder was gelernt und verstanden.

Hab Deine Konfiguration jetzt mal bei mir ausprobiert. Bei mir ist das Use-Flag Xinerama nicht gesetzt. Ergo zieht's die Hintergrundbilder im Enlightenment und im GDM breit. Und weiterhin hat das auch noch den unerwünschten Effekt, daß ich auf den Monitoren nicht mehr unabhängig navigieren kann, d.h. meine 16 virtuellen Desktops auf dem rechten Monitor sind weg.

Der Denkfehler meinerseits lag darin, daß ich (siehe unten) TwinView in der xorg.conf aktiviert hab, das X auch nicht meckert (keine Fehler in den Logs), aber durch die 2 Screen-Sections das TwinView scheinbar nicht verwendet wird. 

Meine Konfiguration:

Statt TwinView steht bei Configuration: Separate X screen. Logischerweise werden auch die 2 Screen-Sections angezeigt. 

Dazugehörige xorg.conf (auszugsweise):

```

Section "ServerFlags" 

        Option    "BlankTime"   "0"     # Bildschirmschoner ausschalten

        Option    "StandbyTime" "0"

        Option    "SuspendTime" "0"

        Option    "OffTime"     "0"

        Option    "Xinerama"    "off" 

        Option    "TwinView"    "true"

        Option    "Clone"       "true" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510" 

    HorizSync   30 - 130

    VertRefresh 50 - 160 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "device0" 

   VendorName "nvidia" 

   Driver "nvidia" 

   BusID "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option "NoLogo"             "1"

   Option "NvAGP"              "1"

#   Option "DigitalVibrance"    "0"

   Option "RenderAccel"        "1"

   Option "Overlay"             "1"

   Option "HWCursor"           "0"

   Option "CursorShadow"       "1"     

   Option "IgnoreEDID"          "1"

   Option "UseEDID"             "FALSE"

   Option "DPI"                 "75 x 75"

   Option      "backingstore" "true"

   Screen 0    

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "device1" 

   VendorName "nvidia" 

   Driver "nvidia" 

   BusID "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option "NoLogo"             "1"

   Option "NvAGP"              "1"

#   Option "DigitalVibrance"    "0"

   Option "RenderAccel"        "1"

   Option "Overlay"             "1"

   Option "HWCursor"           "1"

   Option "CursorShadow"       "1"     

   Option   "DPI"               "75 x 75"

   Option      "backingstore" "true"

   Screen 1 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen0" 

    Device      "device0" 

    Monitor     "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen1" 

    Device      "device1" 

    Monitor     "Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"    

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

        Identifier "AGP" 

        Screen  "Screen1" 0 0 

        Screen  "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1" 

#       Screen  "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen0" 

        InputDevice "Mouse"     "CorePointer" 

        InputDevice "Keyboard"  "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection

```

----------

## manuels

Moin,

also ich kann dir nur empfehlen das Xinerama-Flag zu setzen!

Bezüglich dieses Themas hab ich aber auch noch ne Frage:

Wie krieg ich es hin, dass der zweite Monitor nur genutzt wird, wenn auch wirklich einer angeschlossen ist?

Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit zur automatischen Erkennung?

Achja, ich nutze die nvidia-Treiber.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

EDIT: Alternativ wäre es schön zu wissen, wie ich die Programme standardmäßig immer auf meinem Laptop-Bildschirm starten lasse & nicht auf dem externen Monitor.

----------

## misterjack

@manuels - also bei twinview-benutzung funktioniert das auch nur wenn der zweite monitor angeschlossen ist, ansonsten hat die konfiguration wie in meiner xorg.conf keinen bestand  :Smile: 

@musv - gut möglich, dass durch deine trennung twinview ohne funktion ist  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

achso, nee ich nutze Xinerama, da Twinview keine unterschiedlichen Auflösungen erlaubt.

----------

## misterjack

 *manuels wrote:*   

> achso, nee ich nutze Xinerama, da Twinview keine unterschiedlichen Auflösungen erlaubt.

 

Das ist quatsch, twinview erlaubt sehr wohl unterschiedliche Auflösungen.

----------

## manuels

Also bei mir wird auf beiden Monitoren fälschlicherweise 1280x800 genutzt:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier      "Xinerama"

   Screen      0  "LaptopScreen" 0 0

   Screen      1  "ExternalScreen" RightOf "LaptopScreen"

   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "InternalKeyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option    "Xinerama" "true"

   Option    "Twinview" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RandR" "Enable

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "randr"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "InternalKeyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   

   Option "XkbLayout"    "de"   

   Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

#   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "LaptopMonitor"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline "1280x800" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

   HorizSync 31-60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "ExternalMonitor"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline "1280x1024" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

   HorizSync 31-60

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "InternalNvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   Option      "dri" "true"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option        "VBERestore"   "true"

   Screen   0

   BusID "PCI:03:00:0"

   Option      "CrtcNumber" "0"

   Option "NoLogo" "1"

   Option "TwinView" "yes"

   Option "TwinViewOrientation" "leftOf"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ExternalNvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Screen    1

   BusID "PCI:03:00:0"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   Option "NoLogo" "1"

   Option      "dri" "true"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option        "VBERestore"   "true"

   Option      "CrtcNumber" "1"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "LaptopScreen"

   Device     "InternalNvidia"

   Monitor    "LaptopMonitor"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "ExternalScreen"

   Device     "ExternalNvidia"

   Monitor    "ExternalMonitor"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## misterjack

Das ist ja auch keine korrekte Twinview-Konfiguration  :Smile:  Schau dir nochmal meine xorg.conf an

http://rafb.net/p/5rFzVg98.html sowie: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/nvidia#twinview

Die ganzen xinerama-spezifischen Optionen braucht man nicht, wie Screen      1  "ExternalScreen" RightOf "LaptopScreen"  etc

----------

## manuels

Achso, dann brauch ich nur einen Screen.

Aber was für ne Auflösung trag ich denn dann da ein???

EDIT: Bong! MetaModes muss man haben   :Embarassed: 

http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/blog/2007/02/nvidia_twinview_and_xorgconf.html

EDIT2:

Hää, was nutze ich hier gerade? Xinerama oder Twinview??

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option    "Xinerama" "false"

        Option    "Twinview" "true"

EndSection

```

```
grep -i twin /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "yes"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewOrientation" "leftOf"

(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled

```

```
grep -i xine /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(==) ServerLayout "Xinerama"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "false"

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

```

----------

## musv

Als ich das Twinview getestet hab, hab ich einfach meine xorg.conf gesichert, dann nvidia-settings gestartet und in dem Programm etwas wild drinrumgeklickt und gespeichert.

nvidia-settings legt zwar auch noch mal 'ne Sicherungskopie von der originalen xorg.conf an, aber sicher ist sicher.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: nvidia-settings erstellt ganz vernünftig eine modifizierte xorg.conf. Wenn du die verschiedenen Modi testen willst, probier das Teil einfach aus. Ist mittlerweile sowieso eine notwendige Abhängigkeit vom nvidia-Treiber.

----------

## November Rain

Ich nutze die Methode mit 2 xscreens, gibts einen Loginmanager der damit umgehen kann? GDM erscheint nur auf den primary screen, auf dem anderen läuft nur X(wie ein frisch installierter xserver ohne KDE/XFCE/GNOME etc)

----------

